# مشاريع التخرج



## حمتو الامور (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*يا من ياخذ بيدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى اخوكم في السنة الاخيرة من الدراسة وماعندي معلومات عن مشاريع التخرج لقسم الهندسة الطبية فارجو منكم تزويدي بمشاريع تخرج او عناوين لمشاريع يمكن ان اعمل فيها 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


*لقد تم دمج جميع المواضيع المطروحة عن مشاريع التخرج 
لتكون في متناول الجميع وبموضوع واحد وشامل وسوف تدرج المواضيع الاحقة في هذا الباب مستقبلا .
تقبلوا اجمل الاماني ورحلة سعيدة في مشاريع التخرج الهندسة الطبية .*

البغدادي:63:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ حمتو الأمور .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك اجمل ترحيب واهلأ وسهلأ .

فيما يتعلق بمشارع التخرج اطلع على فهرست الهندسة الطبية ستجد الكثير من المشاريع قد تلبي 

طموحك .

من الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## حمتو الامور (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لك مني جزيل الشكر اخي شكري


----------



## وسيم البيلي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*طلب لبعض مشاريع التخرج*

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم هل يمكنني ان اجد من يساعدني في بعض المعلومات عن مشاريع التخرج لبعض الاجهزة مثل
electrosurgical unit او patient monitor اوinfant incubator
لاني في حيرة كبيرة يا جماعةولو هناك من يعرف اين ابحث او لو يستطيع ارفاق اي مشروع تخرج سابق اكن في غاية الشكر
وكل عام وانتم بخير
سلام عليكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ وسيم .

تحية طيبة .

واهلا وسهلا بك:56: .

في اعلى الصفحة الصفحة للقسم الهندسة الطبية هناك موضوع مثبت هو :

خطوات سهلة لبحث عن مواضيع قسم الهندسة الطبية .

ان شاء الله تتوصل الى مبتغاك .

البغدادي:7:


----------



## نسيم الخلد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

اليك هذا الموقع الذي يحتوي على عشرات مشاريع التخرخ للهندسة الطبية 
http://design.bme.wisc.edu/
اتمنى ان تحصل على ما تريد

تقبل فائق احترامي


----------



## وسيم البيلي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا :34:


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

:81: 
إخواني الهندسين انامقدم على اخر سنة في التخصص واريد المساعدة في إختيار مشروع التخرج
انا محتار
:81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي محمد القبالي .

تحية طيبة .

ما اكثر المشاريع المطروحة في القسم .

ابذل مجهودك في البحث .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي :8:


----------



## وليد الرياض (11 مايو 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة بمشروع جهاز pulse oximeter*

انا طالب ادرس بكلية العلوم الطبية قسم التقنيه الطبيه الحيويه بالرياض وقد كلفنا بمشروع تخرج عن جهاز pulse oximeter الرجاء ممن لديه الخبرة الكافية في اعداد مشاريع التخرج المساعدة على ان يحصل على مقابل مادي ....
ارجو الاسراع بالرد فلم يبقى سوى 6 اسابيع عن موعد التسليم ..
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز .

يستحسن ان تقوم باعداد المشروع بنفسك لانه هناك مناقشة حوله .

اما اذا كان لديك الهمة اضغط على الرابط هنا .

واذا اردت المزيد نحن مستعدون .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد ستريك (21 يوليو 2008)

*حاجة مهمة جدا لية محدش بيكلم عليها!!!!!!!!!!*

:33::69::15:كل مشاريع التخرج لازم تكون عارف فيها microcontrollerلية محدش بيكلم عليها بدل ما احنا عمالين نكلم على الاجهزة الطبية وبس طب عشان نفهم الجهاز كويس لازم نكون عرفين كل حاجة عنة عن استخدامة واصلاحة وا صلاحة دى مش هتيجى من يوم وليلة لازم نكون عرفين الدائرة الالكترونية للجهاز طيب لو فى مشكلة فى ICفى الجهاز ممكن احلها ممكن وممكن لا طيب لو يمكن احلها ازاى عن طريق

microcontrollerعلى العموم انا مستعد نبدأمع بعض الموضوع دة من تحت الصفر ويكون على المنتدى عشان تكون الاستفادة للكل 

ودة يعتمد على ردودكم لو انتم عيزين نستفيد ونكون مهمندسين مدركين وشكرا ....:73::19::58::58::8::6::83::7::70::5::55::16:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2008)

نرحب بكل مبادرة تخدم المهندس الطبي .

توكل على الله وكلنا اذان صاغية .

تسلم اخي على طرحك مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

ياريت اخي الكريم


----------



## مآثر العاني (6 أغسطس 2008)

*افيدوني ما استطعتم*

اخواني ان كان باستطاعتكم افادتي فاني محتاجة الى مواضيع لمشروع التخرج وانا مقبلة على السنة الخيرة..ياريت الي عندة مثل هذي المواضيع يسفعني بيها ويا حبذا لو بيها دوائر كهربائية يعني الشغل يكون عملي بيها..واذا نظري مو مشكلة..او اي موضوع يخص الecg..emg..eegاي شي يعني واكون اني الممنونة .............تحياتي


----------



## ابوعلوه (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
ربنا يسهل امورك ومبارك التخرج مقدما اما بالنسبة للمشاريع المذكورة فلااظن ان الاخوة في المنتدي قد قصروا في شرحها بدؤائرها الكهربيه ابحثي في الصفحات من 9الي 11وسوف تجدي ماتبغي انشاء الله


----------



## المسلم84 (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختي شوفي هالمشروع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97336.html


----------



## مآثر العاني (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الكم وياريت اذا عدكم بعد معلومات اريد تساعدوني بيها


----------



## السامرائي محمد (30 أغسطس 2008)

مآثر العاني قال:


> اخواني ان كان باستطاعتكم افادتي فاني محتاجة الى مواضيع لمشروع التخرج وانا مقبلة على السنة الخيرة..ياريت الي عندة مثل هذي المواضيع يسفعني بيها ويا حبذا لو بيها دوائر كهربائية يعني الشغل يكون عملي بيها..واذا نظري مو مشكلة..او اي موضوع يخص الecg..emg..eegاي شي يعني واكون اني الممنونة .............تحياتي


 

حسب علمي الاستاذ هو اللي يختار مشروع التخرج ....

ممكن عدكم الطالب يختاره ؟؟


----------



## مآثر العاني (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السامرائي محمد قال:


> حسب علمي الاستاذ هو اللي يختار مشروع التخرج ....
> 
> ممكن عدكم الطالب يختاره ؟؟


 والله يا اخوية اذا كان الطالب مجهز مشروع من العطلة ممكن الاستاذ يطلع عليه واذا مفيد يقبله
واذا ممجهز مشروع هو الاستاذ ينطيه عند بدء السنة..شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السامرائي محمد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ان شا الله تحصلين على مشروع مفيد والاستاذ يقبله ...

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...


----------



## فتنة الروح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اختاري Esgلانه سهل


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اكو موضوع لمهندسة طبية بيه مشاريع تخرج ما شفتيه ؟


----------



## النادكاد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

هلو مأًًًٌٌٌٌُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُثر تكدرين اتسألين سيف او نبراس و ردي خبر


----------



## النادكاد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

راح اموت مدا الكه مواضيع (دحنة)


----------



## النادكاد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

alnadkad
alnadkad


----------



## مآثر العاني (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ابو حسوني شلون اتصل بيهم
اكلك خليها للدوام احسن
قابل الي كبلنا كلهم سووا من العطلة خليها مظل شي ونداوم لان بصراحة طلعت روحنا


----------



## زهرة القمر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للمشاريع التخرج الي اعرفه انه الاساتذة هم الي يقررون مواضيع التخرج والطلاب يختارون بعدين بينهم 
واكو مشاريع تخرج هواية وحلوة ومفيدة مثل Hemodaylsis Mri 
Ct Scan Pulseoximeter Ecg Emg Eeg 
واكو هواية مواضيع بعد حلوة غيرها ومفيدة الي بيها عملي والي بيها نظري ومجرد بحث بالنت راح تلقون هواية معلومات وبالمنتدى الرائع مالتنا اكو هواية مشاريع تخرج نازله بيها حلوة وشارحين هواية عن هاي المواضيع تقدرون تبحثون بالمنتدى وراح تلكون ان شاءالله واني بالنسبة الي ساحبة مواضيع هواية بهاي المشاريع لان اني ايضا كنت طالبة مثلكم وتخرجت ودا احضر للماجستير باذن الله ومستعدة اقدم مساعدة لاي شخص 
وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاءالله
اختكم م .زهرة القمر​


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزتي مأثر ... مشروع التخرج بشكل عام هو عبارة عن مشكلة أو خلل ... المطلوب من الطالب (وبمساعدة الأستاذ المشرف طبعاً) إيجاد لها الحل الصحيح والكفوء والمثالي قدر الإمكان ومن جميع النواحي ... الهندسية (بحسب التخصص الهندسي طبعاُ ... كهربائي أو الكترونيكي - ميكانيكي - كيمياوي ... الخ) ... والطبية (كما هو الحال عندنا .. أهل الهندسة الطبية - وتتناول التأثيرات على جسم الإنسان) ... وحتى من ناحية التكلفة الإقتصادية في حالة تصنيع جهاز جديد ... أو تطوير جهاز قديم ...... من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ... المشروع الناجح هو الذي يتعامل مع جميع تلك الجوانب بمستوى واحد قدر الإمكان ... ليقدم الفائدة و الخدمة لأكبر شريحة من الناس ...

وكما ذكرت أختنا العزيزة .. م. زهرة القمر ... فهذا المنتدى يزخر بالعديد من الأفكار المهمة والمفيدة في نفس الوقت ... والقابلة للتنفيذ بشكل جيد جداً ... ولكن ... النقطة الأهم لك تكمن في مسؤولية إختيار المشروع المناسب لقابلياتك واهتماماتك ... خصوصاً مع الإتجاهات والتفرعات العلمية المتعددة لتخصص الهندسة الطبية ... ومع قلة الأساتذة المختصين أصلاً بهذا الإختصاص في كلياتنا ومعاهدنا العراقية ...... حاضر لتقديم أية مساعدة ... وأمنياتي لك بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## alhamzash (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*اريد افكار مشاريع للتخرج " ضروري"*

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ااخوكم في سنة التخرج واحتاج الى اي شيء يساعدني على ايجاد مشروع للتخرج
افكار, مواقع فيها مشاريع , او جامعات تعرض مشاريع التخرج لطلابها
ومشكورين سلفاً​


----------



## شهد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

والله الdigital mammography خوش موضوع


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذه الروابط تحتوي على مواقع مشاريع تخرخ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28504.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38061.html


----------



## القيصرالصغير (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الصراحه انا عندي مشروع جاهز جهاز تحليل السكر بالدم واذا حبيت تعرف اكتر عنو راسلني على الخاص


----------



## feras88 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 




كثرت اسئلة الطلاب عن مشاريع التخرج وعن افكار جديدة عنها لذلك لدي فكرة وارجو من جميع من في اللمنتدى المساهمة فيها وذلك لكي تعم الفائدة , ارجو من جميع خريجي الهندسة الطبية في المنتدى ان يشاركو معنا وذلك بكتابة عنوان المشروع ونبذة مختصرة عنه وليكن ذلك مرجعا لكل من يحتاج, أرجو ان تكون فكرتي مفيدة...
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير,,,​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة .

سبق وان طرح مثل هذه الافكار واستجاب بعض الاعضاء مشكورين بعرض مشاريهم في القسم .

ونرحب بأي مشروع مهما كان حتى ولو كانت الخلاصة او ملخص عن المشروع .

تمنياتي التوفيق للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## سبع سليمان (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كثيراً ما ما يتجه الطلاب الى الليزر في مشاريعهم ولكن قليلاً ما يكون هناك امكانية لتطبيق أجهزة الليزر أو طبعاً حتى توليد الليزر لذا أقترح على الطلاب الذين يهتمون بهذا المجال من المشاريع تطبيق دارات متممة لضوء الليزر المولد ،وعلى سبيل المثال:
أجهزة الليزر المستخدمة لإزالة الشعر والتصبغات أو الأوشام تستخدم ماسح scanner ليوجه الضوء بشكل منتطم نحو المنطقة المراد معالجتها وتطبيق مثل هذا الالجزء من الجهاز ليس بالأمر السهل كما تظنون للوهلة الأولى فهو يحتاج الى خبرة في برمجة المتحكمات الصغرية وفي المحركات الخطوية وعدا عن ذلك لن تقدروا أهمية هذه الفكرة اذا لم تستخدموا جهاز الليزر الذي لايحتوي على ماسح حيث ستعلمون عندها المشاكل التي تعترض الطبيب بدونه.
اذا كان هناك اهتمام بهذه الفكرة سأكون جاهزاً للمساعدة ان شاء الله...............
وشكراً لجميع المشاركين و المهتمين


----------



## المسلم84 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أخواني الاعزاء هذه روابط لبعض مشاريع التخرج أرجو أن تنال على رضاكم...

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108624.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97336.html


----------



## المسلم84 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذا مشروع تخرج أخر...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99543.html

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## صفاء الدهر (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## tebessa (4 يناير 2009)

مشكور وما قصرتم جزاكم الله خيرا لكن اريد مشروع تخلرج مستشفى


----------



## bio_mahdi (9 مايو 2009)

*مشروع تخرج - اليد الصناعية "قابل للتطبيق؟؟!!"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل من الممكن عمل مشروع تخرج يد صناعية؟ :87:
يعني بنقدر مجموعة طلاب نسوي يد صناعية ولا هي اكبر من مستوانا لنعملها مشروع تخرج؟
لانه بصراحة في صديق الي راح لعند احد دكاترتنا في الجامعة وقلة not applicableعن مشروع اليد الصناعية وحكا- الدكتور الفاضل- دورو في النت وابحثوا ازا ممكن تسوها كمشروع 
يعني زي متقول اختصر علينا الطريق وريح راسو وقلنا غير قابل للتطبيق (هبط عزيمتي)

بس انا لسة حاطط هلمشروع في بالي وعم بحاول اجمع معلومات من النت والكتب :85:.

المهم انا لسة قدامي سنة لابدا في مشروع التخرج بس والله عمبحاول اطلع بفكرة من هلق عشان اعرف راسي من رجلي عند سنة التخرج وما اكونش محتار ومش عارف شو بدي اعمل مشروع وخاصة واني عمبلاحظ كتير في مشاريع يعاد طرحها من الجامعة ( مككرة) ومشاريع -مع احترامي للي بسويها- بحسها مش مستوى مهندس خريج.

فهلق بدي اعرف هل من الممكن يكون مشروع تخرج ولا لأ
ازا ممكن حد عندو بحوث او مواقع ممكن تفيدنا او شرح مصور عن اليد الصناعية

ازا كان صعب تطبيقه كمشروع .... ايش من الممكن عمل مشروع تخرج بس يكون عن الاطراف الصناعية

معلش طولت عليكو وجزاكم الله خير والله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ALRASHED71 (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لا يوجد شيء مستحيل في العلم وبما أن الغرب قد طرق هذا الباب وطبقه فالموضوع ممكن التطبيق ولكنه يحتاج الى جهد واضح في الدراسة والبحث .
وفقكم الله

م. مهند


----------



## HABAWY (12 يوليو 2009)

*مشاريع التخرج.*

السلام عليكم اني طالبة في المرحلة الرابعة هندسة اجهزة طبية في بغداد وابحث على مشروع تخرج يتضمن تصنيع جها زطبي وماعرف شلون ولااي جهاز اختار ارجوكم ساعدوني .


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (13 يوليو 2009)

*وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته .......
أنا طالبة في المرحلة الرابعة هندسة اجهزة طبية في الموصل ....
بالنسبة لمشروع التخرج يكون مشروع يمكن تصنيعه محليا وليس صعب جدا ........
مثلا جهاز microscope مربوط مع الكومبيوتر أي يمكن ربط العدسات العينية على شاشة كومبيوتر ويمكن تكبيرها وعمل بعض البرمجات ..........
أو جهاز spectrophoto meter
أو جهاز من اجهزة التنفس وفحص الرئة ... 
او اجهزة التبخير...
او اجهزة التخطيط القلبي او الدماغي ...
او جهاز يطلب من الكلية حسب رغبة وحاجة الكلية
او جهاز ليزر او اجهزة مختبرية ............
يمكن ان يكون اكثر من جهاز في المشروع أو مشروع فيه بعض التعقيد مثل اجهزة العلاج الطبيعي ...*
*..........أرجو ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة ..........*


----------



## مهند المهداوي (14 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *
*اختنا العزيزة لقد كنت قبل يومين اتحدث الى طلاب الصف الرابع هندسة تقنيات الاجهزة الطبية واقترحت عليهم العديد من مشاريع التخرج ومنها: *
*1- **عمل بروجكتر عمليات باستخدام الدايود الضوئي وستكون الصعوبة فقط في عمل focusing*
*2- **عمل عداد خلايا رقمي من النوع المستخدم في المختبرات بحيث يتكون من اربعة عدادات منفصلة متكونة من خانتين والعداد الخامس هو مجموع العدادات الاربعة والصعوبة تكمن في استخدام مفاتيح حساسة جدا لغرض تغيير الارقام في العداد.*
*3- **عمل جهاز تحفيز القدم ذات الضمور العضلي عن طريق زرع متحسسات حركة في حذاء القدم السالمة لغرض التعرف على سرعة المسير ثم يتم تحويل الاشارات الى القدم الاخرى ضمن تناغم خاص موجه الى عضلات القدم المريضة لكي تلتحق بحركة القدم السليمة وهذا يحتاج الى توسع في دراسة التزامنية في اشارات الدماغ الواصلة الى عضلات القدم والباقي سيكون عبارة عن دائرة الكترونية مكونة من عدة اجهزة تحفيز عضلات يسيطر عليها معالج دقيق.*
*هذه بعض الافكار ارجو ان تفيدكِ وان كان هناك اي استفسار ارجو ان لا تترددي وسارد ولن ابخل باي معلومة على اي سائل يبحث عن العلم. *
*مع امنياتي بالموفقية والنجاح*​


----------



## HABAWY (15 يوليو 2009)

*الى الأخ مهند المهداوي*

شكرا على ردك لي و على المعلومات ممكن تزودني بمعلومات عن جهاز ال infusion pump مثل blockdiagram وشرح وافي عن الجهاز وممكن متقترح هذا الجهاز على طلاب تقنية لان ممكن هذا مشروعي وميصير تشابه بالمشاريعي اوكي مشكور مرة ثانية


----------



## مهند المهداوي (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اختنا العزيزة شكرا على التواصل و بالنسبة لجهاز infusion pump فانها فكرة جيدة بالرغم من انني كنت اريد تنفيذ افكار جديدة وقد احريت بحثا للحصول على المخطط الخاص به وبكل اختصار هو عبارة عن مؤقتات timers تسيطر على محرك خطوي stepper المهم انك يجب ان تعمل على تصنيع الميكانيكية الخاصة به بنفسك.
في الصورة التالية نموذج لمخطط الجهاز بالامكان الاستعانة به.​ 






ولن اقول لباقي الطلاب هذا المشروع وبالتوفيق​


----------



## HABAWY (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوية العزيز ممكن اذا احتاج مساعدتك بالمستقبل اطلبهة


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (18 يوليو 2009)

HABAWY قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخوية العزيز ممكن اذا احتاج مساعدتك بالمستقبل اطلبهة



You are welcome any time​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يوليو 2009)

تم دمج جميع مواضيع مشاريع التخرج للضرورة الهامة .

البغدادي


----------



## دانا عليوة (10 أغسطس 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم


اانا طالبة في الهندسة المدنية مستوى خامس

لو ممكن كيف اتواصل مع المهندس رزق حجاوي

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز عندما كنت طالبا قمت بعمل مشروع رائع و هو Beam Steering Apparatus For Retinal Tracking وهو عباره عن جهاز نقوم بادخال احداثيات لنقاط معينه فى العين يكون بها شعيرات دمويه ضاره نتيجة مرض السكر و يقوم الجهاز بكيها عن طريق شعاع الليزر.​
المشروع سهل و يمكن عمله بسهوله , لأى استفسار راسلنى على [email protected] .


أخوك فالله

محمد سليمان​*


----------

